

The Most Epic Safety Video Ever Made (YouTube) - davesailer
https://www.youtube.com/watch?x-yt-cl=84838260&x-yt-ts=1422327029&v=qOw44VFNk8Y

======
russnewcomer
Safety videos like these, while requiring semi-frequent refresh, definitely do
seem like the way to go. Engaging, short, fresh, and help frequent travelers
re-engage with the safety briefing.

I've personally long used a similar concept in long, instructional or non-
interactive emails I've sent out (when I was the IT director of a school, for
example, and I had to help the staff understand some new policy changes) of
embedding little jokes or trivia in the email, with one at the very start and
then scatter them throughout the message. People would notice the joke at the
start, and then pay attention to the rest of the email instead of just
scanning or ignoring it. It became a well-known practice to the staff, and so
people would more easily read my long emails since they knew there was an
entertainment payoff in them.

Really, the lesson is that if you have boring, repetitive, or technical
(relative to the reader/viewer's probably ability) content, have good
presentation.

